# Depersonalization recovery



## abby24 (Oct 27, 2017)

I just want to let everybody know recovery is possible and it is all up to you. I’ve been dealing with derealization since a month after my son was born in March along with depression. So almost 6 months now. I did have one week where it was completely gone, but other than that I have had it every single day non stop. I’m almost to recovery and it was all by changing my mind set. You have to stay positive and know you will come out of this, if I’m almost recovered all while taking care of a baby so can you. Right now all I really have is brain fog which I know will go away I just have to stay positive and keep drinking water water water and eating healthy. Keep yourself distracted, stay working if you’re working. Anything to keep your mind off of it l. Know you will come out of this a better person. Take hold of your life now, there’s no better time. Recovery will come I promise. I will also say that I am on prozac 20 mg and zyprexa 2.5. The prozac helped with my obsessive thoughts in the beginning and the zyprexa helped with anxiety and I know I will eventually come off of these medicines but they have helped somewhat, but you can recover with or without medicine it’s all up to you. Stay positive and you will get through this!


----------



## ramekachwaa (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi , i hope you are doing good in recovery , i also take zyprexa but 10mg,from your experience ... how long does it take to take effect ?


----------

